# Just saw this "serious" wood ramps on roadfly LMAO!!!



## Jon1964 (May 6, 2010)

*This one is better*

I saw this at the Racing and Performance Expo in Chicago last winter. Would work better than the wood set-up, as you can take it apart to store it. Pretty cool.


----------

